# Mansfield toilet Tower flush valve.....Junk



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a few different flush valve designs besides the classic "flapper" but this one has got to be the worst I ran across...Replacement washer just don't cut it. 

When I get called to fix one of these runners...I advise I can remove the tank and substitute a flapper valve if the tank will accommodate it...or one one those new hi-tech tower type valves....but by the time I do that just spend a few hundred more and replace the toilet. 

What say anyone else?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's a Mansfield. Nuff said.


----------



## onyxxteriors5 (Jan 14, 2017)

Irishslave said:


> There's a few different flush valve designs besides the classic "flapper" but this one has got to be the worst I ran across...Replacement washer just don't cut it.
> 
> When I get called to fix one of these runners...I advise I can remove the tank and substitute a flapper valve if the tank will accommodate it...or one one those new hi-tech tower type valves....but by the time I do that just spend a few hundred more and replace the toilet.
> 
> What say anyone else?


Towers work for a short time. I constantly have to clean mine and make sure the cheap plastic line does not kink. I hate towers. When I have time, the bobber will go back in.


----------



## ninjaplumber (Jan 18, 2017)

Irishslave said:


> There's a few different flush valve designs besides the classic "flapper" but this one has got to be the worst I ran across...Replacement washer just don't cut it.
> 
> When I get called to fix one of these runners...I advise I can remove the tank and substitute a flapper valve if the tank will accommodate it...or one one those new hi-tech tower type valves....but by the time I do that just spend a few hundred more and replace the toilet.
> 
> What say anyone else?


For those replacement washers, you have to really clean every bit of debris out of the ring at the bottom, sometimes with a small plastic tool or your fingernail, then when the ring is in it helps to spin it slightly to make sure that it's in the groove all the way around. If it's not in, it will pop out when you spin it. A properly installed Mansfield ring works pretty much every time, an improperly installed one (even slightly) will result in a callback every time.

On the one hand, it's a good upsales technique to say, "For just a little more, you get a new toilet" but at the same time, I don't want to be the guy who replaces _everything_.


----------

